# Google announces paid Youtube subscription service: Youtube Red



## VashTS (Oct 21, 2015)

not bad that it includes google music. i ain't buying it but still its an ok deal.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 21, 2015)

Great, now I'll have to torrent even YouTube.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd rather go on Redtube and Youporn. I'd be interested if they streamed movies. I know you can watch a bunch of movies for free, but then offer something uploaders would be unable to sneak through. The newest movies, obscure movies. Googly Play Music doesn't interest me at all. The original content they're offering, doesn't interest me at all. So, no to this.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 21, 2015)

You're kidding me, right??? I love you, Google but no, just NO.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 21, 2015)

Not going to get my money for this one, Google.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2015)

Must resist...

fuck it.

RedTube anyone?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2015)

I didn't even pay for that other site.  The site that give you early videos and short ads.  Name escapes me right now.  Surely  not paying  for this.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 21, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> I didn't even pay for that other site.  The site that give you early videos and short ads.  Name escapes me right now.  Surely  not paying  for this.


Vessel?


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 21, 2015)

Well that's weird.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Vessel?


 Yes,  that's it.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't pay for stuff I'll forget again in the next 5 minutes!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2015)

How about no.


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2015)

My thoughts while reading through the announcement, word by word: 

"YouTube Red"  Well that sounds porny   

"YouTube is to launch a subscription service" This probably means no ads, that sounds okay.  

"offering original, exclusive videos"  That stands to reason. 

"including feature-length films"  Interested. 

"...starring high-profile vloggers."  ...meh   


Announce high budget exclusive drama/comedy series like what Netflix does, or GTFO, YouTube


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 21, 2015)

"Offline video playback"
Notice how it doesn't say offline video _download._


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 21, 2015)

They will eventually force paid YouTube upon the masses.
Who knows when.
Until then ... this will be niche.


----------



## Mylink5 (Oct 21, 2015)

First thing that came to mind when I read "Red" was : wow Youtube is goint into THAT industry?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay...

Was that sarcastic enough?


----------



## Adeka (Oct 21, 2015)

Seriously...of all thing they choose RED??????

first thing that popped in my mind was redtube...and I know i'm not alone...


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Oct 21, 2015)

.....best name ever!!!!!

Anyways as others have said this service is silly as it really offers nothing special...and ad block does the same thing; this is beyond niche


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 21, 2015)

How about fixing the website first?


----------



## Bubbysaur (Oct 21, 2015)

There is no fucking way I am paying ten dollars a month to watch pewdiepie. I would rather chew broken glass.


----------



## Doran754 (Oct 21, 2015)

Not interested in the slightest


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> There is no fucking way I am paying ten dollars a month to watch pewdiepie. I would rather chew broken glass.


hey stop hating on pewdiepie he is the funniest screaming reaction guy ever ur just jealous /s


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 21, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> hey stop hating on pewdiepie he is the funniest screaming reaction guy ever ur just jealous /s


But how long can you scream at video games before that crap gets old?


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 21, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> But how long can you scream at video games before that crap gets old?


Clearly forever since most of his fans are tasteless idiots.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 21, 2015)

Mylink5 said:


> First thing that came to mind when I read "Red" was : wow Youtube is goint into THAT industry?



They would have been better off going into that industry lol


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 21, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> They would have been better off going into that industry lol


Oh noes! I think I've seen enough of all these bloggers that I don't need to see them do that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2015)

I have to wonder if this is some kind of "oh shit patreon has captured a market we could have had". Anyway I make it a point to not pay for any services on the internet beyond usenet and web hosting/domain registration so I am out.



Margen67 said:


> Clearly forever since most of his fans are tasteless idiots.


No matter how old I get the kids stay the same age?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 21, 2015)

Really "impressive", YouTube.

First of all, you highlight that you can watch "ad-free" videos (shocker!!) as a feature to your paid subscription service.  Yeah, and Ad-Block can do the same thing for free, just so you know.

Second, exclusive video content... which will probably be screen captured/saved and re-uploaded by other users in short time for anyone that cares to watch them.

Third, you stole the name from one of Taylor Swift's albums which is really demonstrative of how much creative "time and effort" you guys put into this.

So, you know, basically, this new subscription service is essentially Google Play Music at its bare bones.  _Brilliant_.


----------



## dmace81 (Oct 21, 2015)

Pay for youtube.  What kinda shit is that.  



Spoiler


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Oct 21, 2015)

I wonder if the name is intentional and how many people are going to accidentally end up on RedTube because of it.


----------



## ihaveahax (Oct 21, 2015)

Personally I would like to pay to not have ads _and_ support content creators that I watch regularly. Exclusive content on YouTube Red from channels like PewDiePie (not implying I watch him) is a big noooooope.

There are feature length films and other paid content on YouTube, but those are on a per-video/per-channel basis. I think the video ones are a one-time payment.


----------



## Viri (Oct 21, 2015)

uBlock and Flash Got have those both covered, Google. 

I wonder if they'll try and stop Adblock and other ad blocking programs to try and get people to sign up for Youtube Red.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 21, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Oh noes! I think I've seen enough of all these bloggers that I don't need to see them do that.


But you did not see PewPie screaming as naked YouTubers do IT before him or on a video he is watching! That is totally new and awesome!


----------



## CathyRina (Oct 21, 2015)

I think there should be a cheaper option that does not have the google play music all access for those who don't care, use Spotify or other music services.
10$ a month is too much imo and I would rather have adless YouTube and support the creators at the same time. As it stands now I'm really uninterested.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 21, 2015)

So $10 gets you this and Google Music.

I already pay $10 for Google Music, does that mean I get this youtube bs too then?  Not that I even want it.


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 21, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> So $10 gets you this and Google Music.
> 
> I already pay $10 for Google Music, does that mean I get this youtube bs too then?  Not that I even want it.


If you have it you are obligated to become an explorer and expose the content .

Honestly I expected this move by Google way sooner. It's a bit late.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> There is no fucking way I am paying ten dollars a month to watch pewdiepie. I would rather chew broken glass.



id rather take a shit in my own hands and clap.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 21, 2015)

mech said:


> id rather take a shit in my own hands and clap.


that's..... just.. wow
even i couldn't come up with that.. i have been outplayed


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 21, 2015)

mech said:


> id rather take a shit in my own hands and clap.





LittleFlame said:


> that's..... just.. wow
> even i couldn't come up with that.. i have been outplayed


I... can't even.  I really can't.


----------



## ketal (Oct 21, 2015)

Paying? For YouTube? If I have to pay I'll stick to niconicodouga


----------



## Nollog (Oct 21, 2015)

> feature-length films starring high-profile vloggers.


lol


----------



## Doran754 (Oct 21, 2015)

mech said:


> id rather take a shit in my own hands and clap.



Id rather tongue punch your fart box afterwards than pay for that. Do I win? Your move.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 22, 2015)

But what about the other YouTube subscription that enables background video playback? Will that now be part of this?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Must resist...
> 
> fuck it.
> 
> RedTube anyone?


This isn't the Gatewait hype thread :^)


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 22, 2015)

If only YouTube dipped into the porn side of things, then they'd have a fucking monopoly on the surface net


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2015)

Youtube has too much of a monopoly... its was about time its destroyed itself.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 22, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> There is no fucking way I am paying ten dollars a month to watch pewdiepie. I would rather chew broken glass.


 Anybody that uses chew already does this so what will they do instead?


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2015)

mech said:


> id rather take a shit in my own hands and clap.


I have been laughing for two minutes straight. My ribs hurt.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hiccup said:


> "Offline video playback"
> Notice how it doesn't say offline video _download._


How can you play a video offline without downloading it?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 22, 2015)

nm


----------



## TruBlaze (Oct 22, 2015)

ketal said:


> Paying? For YouTube? If I have to pay I'll stick to niconicodouga



Why would *ANYONE* pay for *Youtube?* It's bad enough that Google is rich as _[expletive]._ And I am broke af.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 22, 2015)

nm


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 22, 2015)

please god make pewdiepie a youtube red exclusive....please google i hate seeing his gormless face pop up in search results (....im sure i could probably block him from showing up, but i shouldn't have to, surely they have realized i have never watched any of his crap)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 22, 2015)

Monty Kensicle said:


> But how long can you scream at video games before that crap gets old?


his just ripping of AVGN anyway the only difference is he is a retard AVGN isn't 

make way for PAYtube


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 22, 2015)

April...fools?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 22, 2015)

They should call it "Redtube" for short.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Oct 22, 2015)

Paying money for content that I rarely watched for free? Get outta here.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 22, 2015)

Red Youtube? Red..... You..... Tube..... sounds familiar.....


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Must resist...
> 
> fuck it.
> 
> RedTube anyone?


Maybe they'll start a service for home-shot "movies" called RedTube You.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Maybe they'll start a service for home-shot "movies" called RedTube You.


18+ that is.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 22, 2015)

Damn, I thought I was being clever, but now I see several other people made the Redtube joke.


----------



## wangtang32000 (Oct 22, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I'd rather go on Redtube and Youporn. I'd be interested if they streamed movies. I know you can watch a bunch of movies for free, but then offer something uploaders would be unable to sneak through. The newest movies, obscure movies. Googly Play Music doesn't interest me at all. The original content they're offering, doesn't interest me at all. So, no to this.



that reminds me, one day out of curiosity i decided to find out what xvideos was, and the 1st thing i found there was the full movie of dragon ball Z battle of the gods, great quality and all. of course the rest of the videos is porn though... but that felt so interestingly out of place so i sat and watched it lol.


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2015)

the only way I'd pay for a Youtube subscription would be if it allowed me to watch all sorts of movies for free (kinda like netflix, popcorntime etc.)
but paying to watch user/community content? really? no thanks


----------



## TecXero (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd be willing to pay $2 to $5 a month to remove ads while still ensuring the people I like to watch still get something. Not $10 a month, though, I'll just put up with the ads at that price. Everything else doesn't currently interest me.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2015)

It is a weird name. I wonder why they chose that.  They could have thought of something better.  Like Youtube + or Youtube S (Subscription).


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2015)

Italy has just gotten Netflix. Cya suckers.


----------



## Tony_93 (Oct 22, 2015)

Everyone knows Google was the worst thing it could have happened to youtube.

Everything went down since they acquired it, most of their updates did nothing other than change how it looks breaking something else in the process and making it worse overall aside from the money hunger.

I don't know if you guys have noticed but lately I get surveys on top of my ads! Freaking surveys!!! You know those things make a s*** ton of money, companies even pay for people to take surveys and they want all that for free!! 

The one who pays $10 a month to watch these vloggers is a big ZUK3R!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 22, 2015)

Introducing *GBAtemp **Blue*

Access to news articles before anyone else
Thug will come to your house and read reviews to you out loud
Offline thread reading
Exclusive IRC channel in which you can argue with and be verbally abused by  p1ngpong
Cook Islands only for now
£9.99 a month


----------



## ihaveahax (Oct 22, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> Introducing *GBAtemp **Blue*
> 
> Access to news articles before anyone else
> Thug will come to your house and read reviews to you out loud
> ...


I guess it's time to pack up and move to Cook Islands. Where's my exclusive IRC channel?


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 22, 2015)

It's all because of Tubehax on 3DS being FREE (before the fix)
I bet the paid subscription gives you back the Youtube exploit on 3DS 


_(For those who don't understand, i'm just kidding  )_


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 22, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> Introducing *GBAtemp **Blue*
> 
> Access to news articles before anyone else
> Thug will come to your house and read reviews to you out loud
> ...


sign me up 
o wait


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 22, 2015)

nm


----------



## migles (Oct 22, 2015)

when i heard about the name (red) + paid service, i thought they now allow extremely mature content to users who pay for it
for example, you can upload and watch porn if you paid the subscription...


----------



## SonicRegret (Oct 22, 2015)

including feature-length films starring high-profile vloggers.
Of course I'm going to pay 10 dollars a month for movies about people sharing their lives. Not like I can do it in the real world.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 22, 2015)

Google, no thanks. You are not getting a profit from my money and never will.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> Introducing *GBAtemp **Blue*
> 
> Access to news articles before anyone else
> Thug will come to your house and read reviews to you out loud
> ...


For just three easy payments of $25 plus tax and shipping and handling


----------



## stephaniie (Oct 22, 2015)

No thankyu

The people i watch on Yt would never sink as low to charge for their videos.
Well, theyre getting money from videos * viewers but its Yt who pays, not us.

All channels on Yt that will be involved in Red Yt will drasticly damage their popularity.

Pewdiepie is just a money hungry a-hole, but sink this low... Shame on You.
He was fun when he played rpg maker horrors like  ib, The Witch House, Mad Father, The Crooked Man. After that... , just meh.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 22, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> Exclusive IRC channel in which you can argue with and be verbally abused by  p1ngpong


Pfffttt, free users already have that option!


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 22, 2015)

Yay, way to go Youtube! First you offered advertising deals to channel owners to display stupid ads at the start of the video. And then you introduced advertisements in the MIDDLE of some videos AND NOW your giving channel owners the chance to make a quick buck by charging money to view their videos???

Brb, signing up for Daily Motion


----------



## jDSX (Oct 22, 2015)

So all vids are going to need a payment in order to watch them? What kind of shite is this mate?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 22, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> Yay, way to go Youtube! First you offered advertising deals to channel owners to display stupid ads at the start of the video. And then you introduced advertisements in the MIDDLE of some videos AND NOW your giving channel owners the chance to make a quick buck by charging money to view their videos???
> 
> Brb, signing up for Daily Motion


To be fair, some people actually make a living off of their YouTube channel. If they don't get ad revenue they wouldn't be able to eat


----------



## GameSystem (Oct 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> To be fair, some people actually make a living off of their YouTube channel. If they don't get ad revenue they wouldn't be able to eat


They would still be able to eat. Do you know how many Americans starve to death every year? I'll give you a hint, it's practically none. With the welfare system as it is and all the ways to get free food and shelter, the only people who actually die from starvation are neglected and abused children who are locked up in homes and not allowed to eat. Other than that, the only people who die involuntarily are those with severely diminished mental capacities that don't even know how to feed themselves. You don't have to worry about vloggers physically dying.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 22, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> They would still be able to eat. Do you know how many Americans starve to death every year? I'll give you a hint, it's practically none. With the welfare system as it is and all the ways to get free food and shelter, the only people who actually die from starvation are neglected and abused children who are locked up in homes and not allowed to eat. Other than that, the only people who die involuntarily are those with severely diminished mental capacities that don't even know how to feed themselves. You don't have to worry about vloggers physically dying.


Well... Ok, I meant they wouldn't be MAKING a living


----------



## B.B.Link (Oct 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well... Ok, I meant they wouldn't be MAKING a living



They shouldn't be making a living off Youtube videos anyway. Get out and get a real job/career. If you're making money off it (which is stupid in my opinion) it should be extra money not living money.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2015)

B.B.Link said:


> They shouldn't be making a living off Youtube videos anyway. Get out and get a real job/career. If you're making money off it (which is stupid in my opinion) it should be extra money not living money.


You  may not like it,  but Youtube is a real job.  No different than someone making a show on TV. I mean,  look at Adult  Swim.  They put stupid stuff on their and apparently  people still watch it.  Just like esports are real sports.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 22, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> You  may not like it,  but Youtube is a real job.  No different than someone making a show on TV. I mean,  look at Adult  Swim.  They put stupid stuff on their and apparently  people still watch it.  Just like esports are real sports.


Esports are not real sports.  Sports require athleticism.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Esports are not real sports.  Sports require athleticism.


Esports,  just like Chess,  is a sport. Things change.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Must resist...
> 
> fuck it.
> 
> RedTube anyone?


lol


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 22, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Esports,  just like Chess,  is a sport. Things change.


No, chess is not a sport.  Nor is poker.  Both are competitive activities, which I personally enjoy, but they are not sports.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2015)

The definition of sports is a fun one. The poker and chess things, at least as far as the US goes, are usually more an easier way around changing immigration law. I do not think that would make a terribly useful day to day/for around here type definition though.

Athleticism is a good one, I heard it phrased along the lines of "if I could tell someone else to do it then would it matter to the activity? If no then not a sport but possibly still a game, if yes then you could have a sport on your hands" Give or take blitz chess and those games with timings/clocks I can be a quadriplegic and still a chess master, saying do a double hand spring is not going to allow my lumbering old man body to do it with any kind of style or grace but I could get a little girl that has trained to do such things for the last 10 years to do it. "esports"... as I recall Starcraft pretty much came down to actions per minute and even if it is just my hands and elbows it is an athletic/physicality/dexterity based skill. That would mean turn based computer games without QTE/any kind of physicality/dexterity based challenges differ from real time games for this would could be fun for that immigration thing above.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 22, 2015)

Youtube is going to be hulu now paid for service everybody is asking way too much, all added together is 100's of dollars per month.  Get a grip guys and gals, it just is not worth anywhere near $10/month.  You are really just a small part of a much larger picture.  Worth something - yes, worth that premium, not even close, try $10 a year or perhaps $1/month.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 22, 2015)

B.B.Link said:


> They shouldn't be making a living off Youtube videos anyway. Get out and get a real job/career. If you're making money off it (which is stupid in my opinion) it should be extra money not living money.


There's an interesting debate in there, because many people believe that they are there to serve their fans, meaning they have to devote much of their time to YouTube and do not have the time or resources to get another job. It's essentially the same idea as a movie or television actor


----------



## driverdis (Oct 23, 2015)

I think this youtube red stuff will end up like for pay workshop stuff on Steam did.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

I'd rather subscribe to RedTube You


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 23, 2015)

Wait...didn't those vloggers get famous in the first place because they worked on a freely available network? 


And that name? Lol.  I can also foresee something like the following:
*Pewdiepie *(to mother): hi, mom! Just letting you know that I'm broadcasting on youtube red now. 
*Mother *(to friends): well...my son just moved his workspace. He's still on youtube, but it's called "red" now.
*Friends *(to neighborhood): did you hear? Pewdiepie broadcasts on this site called...what was it? Oh yeah: he's on redtube nowadays.


----------



## Lightside (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like the Oxford Dictionary definition for sport as simply encompassing any "entertaining activity" (i.e. "i'm doing this for sport") is the third, most dated one! :S The first two define a sport as involving athletics / any form of physical activity, so I guess eSports could have been named improperly?

-- Lightside


----------



## Deboog (Oct 23, 2015)

So can we expect Youtube to fight ad blocking now?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 23, 2015)

Apparently,  Youtube isn't profitable. Also,  I really hope they change to a better name than YouTube Red. Even Youtube Gold would be better. 



Costello said:


> the only way I'd pay for a Youtube subscription would be if it allowed me to watch all sorts of movies for free (kinda like netflix, popcorntime etc.)
> but paying to watch user/community content? really? no thanks


They have already been  playing  around with movies, so maybe they will go that direction.  There's  not enough there,  especially for that price.  





Deboog said:


> So can we expect Youtube to fight ad blocking now?


 I doubt it.  Probably lose more money creating and updating software  to stop it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightside said:


> Looks like the Oxford Dictionary definition for sport as simply encompassing any "entertaining activity" (i.e. "i'm doing this for sport") is the third, most dated one! :S The first two define a sport as involving athletics / any form of physical activity, so I guess eSports could have been named improperly?
> 
> -- Lightside


Try playing eSports without hands and then tell me it doesn't involve physical activity


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Oct 23, 2015)

Cool, it'll be like Hulu-Plus but with You-Tubers!

Also, adding the word "Red" on the end sounds like some kind of Porn Site....Just saying! xD


----------



## Silverthorn (Oct 23, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> No, chess is not a sport.  Nor is poker.  Both are competitive activities, which I personally enjoy, but they are not sports.



You can say what you want, but the question of chess being a sport or not is actually under debate. Also it is recognized as a sport by the olympic comittee since 1999.
Time goes forward, and so do our culture, language and all definitions associated with it. 
Esports might not be considered  a sport yet, but nothing says  it will always be the case, just as well as "Youtuber" not being considered an actual job.
Just remember that cinema was once not considered an art. All disciplines will generally mature and evolve with time.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Cool, it'll be like Hulu-Plus but with You-Tubers!
> 
> Also, adding the word "Red" on the end sounds like some kind of Porn Site....Just saying! xD


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 23, 2015)

youtube has always been red.....its like they just decided to describe their own logo, up next "facebook blue" and "google multi-colour with random doodles to celebrate any bizarre reason/date....like 2500th anniversary of pan handles"


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Not going to get my money for this one, Google.


Well you sig says you get paid so...unless your not really spider-man!!!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 24, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> Well you sig says you get paid so...unless your not really spider-man!!!


Just because he gets paid doesn't mean he needs to give Google his money


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Just because he gets paid doesn't mean he needs to give Google his money


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 24, 2015)

Silverthorn said:


> You can say what you want, but the question of chess being a sport or not is actually under debate. Also it is recognized as a sport by the olympic comittee since 1999.
> Time goes forward, and so do our culture, language and all definitions associated with it.
> Esports might not be considered  a sport yet, but nothing says  it will always be the case, just as well as "Youtuber" not being considered an actual job.
> Just remember that cinema was once not considered an art. All disciplines will generally mature and evolve with time.


I made fun of the Olympics when they made chess a sport and continue to do so.  What's next, Smash Brothers in the Olympics?  No, thank you.  Also worth noting that they are called the Olympic Games.

Also, the Olympic Committee is more interested in money than they are in the integrity of the event, hence allowing Sochi to host the Olympics in those god-awful conditions.  And boy can they breed some corrupt judges.  I remember a couple years back in the Olympic boxing when one boxer was getting his ass kicked up and down the ring in a fight that should have been stopped due to how badly the one boxer was being brutalized, he wasn't able to respond to the ref, and I seem to recall him even being out for the count and the ref refused to start counting on time.  Surprise surprise, the guy who got beaten down all fight long somehow managed to win on the scorecard.

Do people really have such an inferiority complex that they need to be recognized as athletes for these non-athletic games?  There's nothing wrong with being good at a competitive event that is not a sport, why do they need it to be a sport to be validated?  Jealoussy over the love that the Football stars got in High School and College?

While we're arbitrarily picking things to be sports that non-athletic people can compete in, why don't we add in spelling?  Kids in the national spelling bee should be recognized for the athletes they are!  Maybe Jeopardy should be a sport, too.  And Monopoly.  And Trivial Pursuit.  And Checkers.  And Twister (well, at least that one has some kind of physical aspect to it).  Oh, maybe baking should be a sport!  And knitting.  Where do you draw the line?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Oct 24, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


>



Puuuuaaaahhhh!!!! xD Get's me every time!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> I made fun of the Olympics when they made chess a sport and continue to do so.  What's next, Smash Brothers in the Olympics?  No, thank you.  Also worth noting that they are called the Olympic Games.
> 
> Also, the Olympic Committee is more interested in money than they are in the integrity of the event, hence allowing Sochi to host the Olympics in those god-awful conditions.  And boy can they breed some corrupt judges.  I remember a couple years back in the Olympic boxing when one boxer was getting his ass kicked up and down the ring in a fight that should have been stopped due to how badly the one boxer was being brutalized, he wasn't able to respond to the ref, and I seem to recall him even being out for the count and the ref refused to start counting on time.  Surprise surprise, the guy who got beaten down all fight long somehow managed to win on the scorecard.
> 
> ...


sport /= athletics....sure you cant call them athletic, but a sport....sure


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> sport /= athletics....sure you cant call them athletic, but a sport....sure


noun
1.
an athletic activity requiring skill or physical prowess and often of a competitive nature, as racing, baseball, tennis, golf, bowling, wrestling, boxing, hunting, fishing, etc. 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sport


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> noun
> 1.
> an athletic activity requiring skill or physical prowess and often of a competitive nature, as racing, baseball, tennis, golf, bowling, wrestling, boxing, hunting, fishing, etc.
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sport


thats one definition......as sport is in general a activity done for fun....it can be athletic...or not, it can be competitive ....or not, broaden your horizons man


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 24, 2015)

He can deny all he wants, he can hyperbole all he wants and he can assume things about people all he wants,  but Esports are increasingly heing recognized as sports despite  my feelings or his. Things change,  deal with it.  

ESPN is pulling videos from YouTube,  btw.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 24, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> He can deny all he wants, he can hyperbole all he wants and he can assume things about people all he wants,  but Esports are increasingly heing recognized as sports despite  my feelings or his. Things change,  deal with it.
> 
> ESPN is pulling videos from YouTube,  btw.


What's the hyperbole?  Apparently all that's needed to be a sport is competition.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 24, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> What's the hyperbole?  Apparently all that's needed to be a sport is competition.


Well... yes?... That was indeed the definition until football/baseball became a thing


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well... yes?... That was indeed the definition until football/baseball became a thing


So then a spelling bee is a sport.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 25, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> So then a spelling bee is a sport.


Yes, technically


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yes, technically


And thus the word 'sport' loses all meaning.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 25, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> And thus the word 'sport' loses all meaning.


Not particularly, a sport is competitive, fun, and something you typically train for

Edit: Should also add "put hard work into", although while that is usually the case, it doesn't always have to be


----------



## Randqalan (Oct 25, 2015)

^These 2 trying out for the debate Olympic sport


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Oct 28, 2015)

nm


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 28, 2015)

Maybe pewdiepie will be on redtube.
I will refer you to:  rule 34.  

pewdiepie PRON ?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 28, 2015)

ketal said:


> Paying? For YouTube? If I have to pay I'll stick to niconicodouga


Implying that niconico doesn't have a premium subscription plan....... oops.

youtube started free and will be free(at least for me) forever!!


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 29, 2015)

I just signed up and am going to keep a full subscription, I think this service is incredibly interesting and will enjoy using it for a long time coming. 

Original content such as Rooster Teeth's feature length film Lazer Team has already been confirmed to be going to youtube red, as well as full partnership for exclusive content that they will create on YouTube red. I'm sure I, as well as millions on other people, will be very happy with this service to be able to support our favorite content creators in new ways.


----------

